# International Harvester Digital Watercolor



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

A VERY loose watercolor of an antique truck.. Thanks to OA for the photo reference! This was done digitally on the Note 10.1 with Artrage.. as my G'Son was here and I couldn't get the paints out.. ~1 hour or so


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

"Very loose"... if you say it xD

Very cool bush 

Edit: "Very cool"... does that expression even exist? XD


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That is so cool David. When you do these digitals do you use a stylist like a pen or do you do it with a mouse? I can't imagine doing something like that without holding the tool like a pen or paint brush.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a Wacom Bamboo and stylus.. Thanks for the comment Terry..


----------

